# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Профстандарт в ДШИ

## Ирина Кузьмина

Коллеги, с 1 января в наших школах (ДШИ, ДМШ) вводится профессиональный стандарт педагога доп. образования. Некоторые разъяснения И.Е.Домогацкой Применение профстандарта в ДШИ.   
https://youtu.be/MM-h9EpZdjQ

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), lara27 (17.08.2016)

----------

